# Darrington Archers burglarized



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I just got an e-mail that someone has broken into and robbed Darrington archers, the site of this years NFAA outdoor nationals. Here is the article I was sent:
Darrington Archery Club Victimized by Break-in, Theft


Any competitive archer who has been fortunate enough to participate in a National Field Archery Association (NFAA) National Tournament held in the Washington State mountain hamlet of Darrington usually comes away telling friends and associates, "What a beautiful place to shoot an archery tournament!"

Indeed, Darrington, population 1,400, embraces the west side of the towering Cascade range, some 75 miles southeast of Seattle . At an elevation of only 554 feet above sea level, the town is surrounded by mountains, the highest being Whitehorse Peak at 6,852 feet.

Every third year since 1982, the Darrington Archery Club has hosted the NFAA Outdoor Nationals. This year, the event - which literally doubles the size of the town for about a week - is scheduled to take place July 24-28.

The Darrington Archery facility consists of 5 ranges of 28 targets each. Ranges and target butts are sponsored by individual archers, regional archery clubs and even some local businesses and civic organizations.

If you hadn't already guessed, the NFAA Outdoor Nationals are a pretty big deal for club members, civic leaders and just about anyone who has any connection with tiny Darrington , Washington .


That's why, when someone broke into the Darrington Archery clubhouse last week and made off with food, equipment and its stockpile of supplies for this year's big event, well, the club members were understandably devastated.

"They just nearly took everything," secretary-treasurer Candy Vincent told the Everett Herald newspaper.

At the start of 2013, the club had a bank balance of around $1,500, Vincent said. A 1993 Yamaha ATV that was stolen was worth at least $3,000, she figures.

The vandals/burglars also pushed over porta-potties, but left behind some things, like a public address system.

However, almost everything else - including a meat slicer, microwave oven, coffee and canned goods - was taken.

"It is a big deal. It's a very big deal," Vincent told Seattle 's KOMO News. "Because that's the stuff we need to keep our tournament running and bring the people to Darrington."

The Snohomish County Sheriff's Office is investigating the break-in and theft. Currently there are no suspects or leads.

A website (http://gogetfunding.com/project/darrington-archery-association) has been set up for donations so the club can hopefully recoup some of its losses.

An artistic metal sculpture in Darrington called "A Family of Archers," depicts a male, female and youthful archer, bows drawn and aimed high.

And now, Candy Vincent and the Darrington Archers hope the people of Darrington and their national archery family will step forward to help them through this difficult situation.

Let's try to help them out how you can...!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is just pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hope they get them . Seems this is happening to much everywhere. To many people hooked on drugs and looking for easy money.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It is happening everywhere....and has been FOREVER...it isn't always because of "drugs" more times then not it has nothing to do with drugs. 

Not that this instance isn't related to some druggies or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I've used the link to donate some $$$. Not a lot, but I'm sure every little bit helps.

Have you?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

CarlV said:


> I've used the link to donate some $$$. Not a lot, but I'm sure every little bit helps.
> 
> Have you?


I have...

Let's all help these good folks out how we can!!!!! I know archers are always willing to help each other out. That's why I started the thread. Let's help these good folks who put this shoot on every 3 years make it happen again this year!!! Use the link in the article in the first post to donate.

Just in case you can't find it:
http://gogetfunding.com/project/darrington-archery-association


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Note from Darrington Archers concerning what they need the money for.

They are up to $609.
They need $3000
14 contributors
THat's actually pretty sad.

This is a statement about what the contrubutions for: 


BycandyvincentOnMar 13Comments0Views7.
.

All donations will be used to replace supplies for the NFAA National Archery Shoot July 24th to July 28th. Without the donations the Darrington Archery Club will not be able to sponsor this event. Every donation will help.


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

Hope they had some sort of insurance.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

archeryisme said:


> Hope they had some sort of insurance.


If you were throwing a big party would you insure your cans of gravy, frozen dough, and orange juice? I'd bet that insurance won't play any part in having a tournement this year.

I'm actually kind of appauled on how few archers have stood up and assisted. But then, who am I


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

CarlV said:


> If you were throwing a big party would you insure your cans of gravy, frozen dough, and orange juice? I'd bet that insurance won't play any part in having a tournement this year.
> 
> I'm actually kind of appauled on how few archers have stood up and assisted. But then, who am I


Me too!!

I posted this thread figuring it wouold really help them out...

:sad:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Me too!!
> 
> I posted this thread figuring it wouold really help them out...
> 
> :sad:


I've e-mailed Bruce Cull and Brian Sheffler, the president and vice president, of our NFAA. No reply yet so I'll probably try calling today. 

I see you're the NC NFAA Director, have you tried running this issue up to the top through official channels from your end? 

We (the entire NFAA organization) need to get better at this type of thing.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

CarlV said:


> I've e-mailed Bruce Cull and Brian Sheffler, the president and vice president, of our NFAA. No reply yet so I'll probably try calling today.
> 
> I see you're the NC NFAA Director, have you tried running this issue up to the top through official channels from your end?
> 
> We (the entire NFAA organization) need to get better at this type of thing.


 I found out about it through Tim Austin our Southeast sectional councilman so I'm pretty sure they're aware...

I challenge all of you to go to the website and help out with a donation.. It will accept donations as small as $1...


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

CarlV said:


> I've e-mailed Bruce Cull and Brian Sheffler, the president and vice president, of our NFAA.


I recieved a short e-mail from Bruce, so I know the top echelon of our NFAA is aware of this. Now I'll wait to see if they support this club that holds our national championships every 3rd year. If they don't, I'm really starting to wonder what they DO do with my membership fees every year?

Come on folks, go to the link and put a dollar in the kitty.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Not to hijack but I caught a guy stealing our steel pins yesterday on our field course The cops said he was taking them for scrap 'cause he was broke'. Also had a hatchet and pry bar in his backpack, besides the 21 stakes he took. Guess it could of been worse but I happened to stop by on my lunch break and saw him. WE WERE LUCKY!!!


----------

